# Small bottles for BLO



## Carl Fisher (Sep 29, 2011)

Right now, my BLO is in a large metal can.  I'd like to transfer some out to either squeeze type bottles or dropper style bottles.

Is there any issue with storing any amount of BLO in the squeezable plastic containers or do I need glass bottles instead?


----------



## alphageek (Sep 29, 2011)

I always keep a small "99cent paint" style plastic bottle with it.  Keeps it close and easy at hand to apply just a drop or 2.


----------



## asyler (Sep 29, 2011)

plastic ketchup bottle from wally world ,,


----------



## Penultimate (Sep 29, 2011)

I use a contact lens solution bottle.


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 29, 2011)

Carl Fisher said:


> Right now, my BLO is in a large metal can.  I'd like to transfer some out to either squeeze type bottles or dropper style bottles.
> 
> Is there any issue with storing any amount of BLO in the squeezable plastic containers or do I need glass bottles instead?


i use these:http://woodenwonderstx.com/ZC_Woode...Path=3&zenid=5f54754f854a50f6e5b75b19b7848af9


----------



## gingerwood (Sep 29, 2011)

Tiny Elmers glue bottle (with the glue rinsed out)


----------



## Fibonacci (Sep 30, 2011)

I use a spray bottle from Walmart.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 30, 2011)

Good suggestions.  Has me looking around for things I can "finish" and use the bottle 

I didn't know if there would be a problem with the BLO being in plastic or exposed to light but it sounds like it won't be a problem.

Thanks!


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 30, 2011)

One thing that I have done is use a small plastic bottle (I got mine from Sally's Beauty for .25) and then wrap the cloth / paper towel around the bottle before I put back in the rack. Provides a small shield from the UV I have not had any trouble with spontaneous combustion as the moist part is on the outside.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I use a "honey bear". We eat a lot of honey, so this makes the container "free"


----------



## Akula (Sep 30, 2011)

I use a old clean Frenches Mustard bottle.  Only thing I know of offhand I keep in glass is colored dyes.


----------



## mb007 (Sep 30, 2011)

I use one of the small plastic bottles from Rockler (item 21526).  I've had BLO in it since last December with no problem.


----------



## ohiococonut (Sep 30, 2011)

I just saved an empty ca bottle and used it. Just remember to mark the bottle BLO :redface:


----------



## bnoles (Sep 30, 2011)

I too use the French's mustard bottle and find it to be the best thing I have found yet and it's FREE :biggrin:


----------



## louie68 (Sep 30, 2011)

I use a plastic soy sauce bottle w/ flip lid works great!!!


----------



## kirkfranks (Sep 30, 2011)

+1 on old CA bottle


----------



## Leviblue (Sep 30, 2011)

+1 on the mustard bottle


----------



## okiebugg (Oct 1, 2011)

*BLO storage*

FWIW, I use the plastic bottle that hot glue comes in. I soak the bottle with a little acetone to remove any remnants of the hot glue, rinse with DNA and now you have a 2oz bottle with a cap for free.


----------



## moke (Oct 1, 2011)

Harbor Frieght has three 4 or 6 oz. squeeze bottles for 2.50 or so. I have used the same one for three years. I works great and has not even discolored.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 1, 2011)

moke said:


> Harbor Frieght has three 4 or 6 oz. squeeze bottles for 2.50 or so. I have used the same one for three years. I works great and has not even discolored.



I'll have to take a look. I need to head over there and pick up the transfer punch set anyway so I can take one of my pens apart.

I'll also have to hold on to the next mustard bottle we finish off.


----------



## jbswearingen (Oct 3, 2011)

Ha!  I've been thinking about this same thing.  Trying to work with that big can is a pain.  After reading this thread, I raided the fridge and found an almost-empty mustard bottle.  It's my new BLO bottle!


----------



## moke (Oct 3, 2011)

Carl-
Along with that transfer punch set, the next time you order from a PSI reseller- pick up the modified vise grip to hold the barrells for disassembly....they are awesome and save time from drilling holes in this or that and trying to punch though them!!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Good tip.  I was thinking about that on the ride home today.  Figured I would just drill a series of holes into a board and keep it on-hand as my disassembly board.  I've seen the pliers and I'll have to grab a set.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 6, 2011)

I picked up the set of 3 from harbor as I was passing them the other day (along with the punch set for disassembly).

Filled one with BLO and it was such a difference.  Don't know why I waited so long.


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 17, 2011)

moke said:


> Harbor Frieght has three 4 or 6 oz. squeeze bottles for 2.50 or so. I have used the same one for three years. I works great and has not even discolored.



I use these for BLO, DNA and acetone.  On the BLO, I only put about 2 oz in the bottle at a time and keep the rest in the can.  I use masking tape on the bottles to label them.l


----------



## titan2 (Oct 19, 2011)

asyler said:


> plastic ketchup bottle from wally world ,,


 

Or.....a mustard bottle!


Barney


----------



## rsulli16 (Oct 21, 2011)

hi
i use small squeeze bottle i get at chef supply type stores, they're for cake icing and decorating. was with my wife one day when i saw them, couple of bucks, and they come with a small cap that fits on tightly
sulli


----------

